# belvita and other breakfast buscuits a good source of carbs?



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

anyone know if these are a good source of complex carbs for someone in a hurry? can't seem to find if they are hi or low gi..ihave to eat 3 times during a shift so tent to drink protien shake and fruit for 2 of them and a meal in break but am thinking of these as a carb source but the sugar content worries me..anyone thats switched on about nutrition got any advice?


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Many of the board sponsors sell flap jacks cookies etc that are Far more nutritionally balanced than those biscuits mate.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

They taste nice!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

They are basically ..... Biscuits! Just being marketed as 'slow release energy' for. 'On the go'

Load of marketing boolocks if u ask me. A pack of them contains 3 teaspoons of sugar. A negligible amount of fibre and naf all else.. Could use any old plain biscuit IMO.

Fruit n shake(or real meat) is good

Nuts n shake (or meat)

Even a sandwich is just as handy.

There's always a better way though, depends what suits you andyour life and hoe dedicated u want to be.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> They are basically ..... Biscuits! Just being marketed as 'slow release energy' for. 'On the go'
> 
> Load of marketing boolocks if u ask me. A pack of them contains 3 teaspoons of sugar. A negligible amount of fibre and naf all else.. Could use any old plain biscuit IMO.
> 
> ...


thanks mate..the other big thing in thier favour is they are £1 for about 6 packs at present..i am trying to run the fine line of dropping some fat but still gaining lean which i have managed before but i was not working ten hour shifts every day then..i have very little spare time for cooking and meal prep with travelling times gym and the need for sleep so i was going to use them but if they are no different to normal buscuits and the 4 hour thing is marketing crap i will use seeded wholemeal butties or fruit..thanks again


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

fastcar_uk said:


> Many of the board sponsors sell flap jacks cookies etc that are Far more nutritionally balanced than those biscuits mate.


i have looked at these and theyu look good but are expensive..i have a large family and a home to support so i have to try to eat as cheaply as poss with all the extra meat and,chicken,eggs etc supps,gear and shakes i have to draw the line somewhere but it's a sensible reply thanks


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Palm oil, sugar and a terrible start to the day! You can make an omelette in 5 minutes whilst I also prepped 2 meals for the day. Batch cook and get organised.


----------

